# Bone broth anyone made this?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am looking to but some bones from he butchers any tips ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tips about how to walk into a butchers and ask for some bones?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> I am looking to but some bones from he butchers any tips ?


 You: "Hello. I'd like to buy some bones please."

Butcher: "here you go."


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah mate I have made some stews with bone broth base before, butcher literally just gave me the bones for free. Gives a really good mouthfeel to the juice of any soups or stews that don't contain any other thickening stuff like barley or potatoes. Throw some oxtail in there aswell mate good tackle that haha.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Home made pho


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You'd be better off asking for some oxtail instead of bones.

Give it a quick sear on a hot pan to render off some of the excess fat, then slow cook.

You wont look back as it will change your soups and stews, plus the meat on it is really nice!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheers guys got some brewing at the moment


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Tips about how to walk into a butchers and ask for some bones?


 My thoughts exactly. LOL

@Wheyman, rabbit makes for really good broth, makes sure to seer and seal it in the pan before boiling though.


----------

